# Homemade Lure opinions?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

We will be taking a trip to Navarre next may so I been kinda tinkering around putting a tackle box together for pier fishing. I have read that the Spanish are usually thick there that time of yr and the bubble rigs and gotcha seem to work best. I tied up some homemade jigs and wanted to see if you guys thought they would work? I tried to make them look like glass minnows and it seems the only part of them that really shows is the flashy line down the middle. Guess that's why straws work. Anyhow let me know what ya think. Thanks


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They'll work but won't last long against a Spanish. Two-three fish per jig before the flashy stuff is gone. 
Those will work though.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty jigs!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Those dogs will hunt*

Better bring a bunch, though. Make up some foot long wire leaders.

Yeah, some fish are leader shy but no leader looses lots of jigs. When you change jigs due to no tail left, drop the heads in fresh water then clean thm up good when you get to a hose. Go home and retie them and bring them back next year.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

I gave the heads to coats of sealant to keep them shiny and keep the eyes from falling off them went over the tube part of the body with clear nail polish to make them Solid and a little more durable. I really didnt figure they would last to long anyhow. Would you fish them straight or put a bubble on them?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Straight. Just work them quickly and you'll get bit.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't use a shiny swivel.


----------

